
Python Regex Tool on App Engine - iamelgringo
http://www.pythonregex.com/
======
gojomo
See also:

<http://regex.powertoy.org>

It isn't python-specific, and doesn't do named groups, but it does offer
animated highlighting in your browser, with no traffic to a faraway server.

(It uses a hidden Java applet to support regex syntax and step functionality
beyond Javascript.)

